# never had one!!



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

In all my life ive never had a sensitive dog.. but thus lil v started to show signs of it. I have always fed purina. Well after she ate sheep/cat sh!% her gut never went back.
her ribs and hip bones stuck out. A week anr a half ago we switched her to taste of the wild all life stage and she has filled out beautifully. 

Is this an obvious sign of grain allergy or am i dreaming??


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Quite possibly. I think both my dogs are grain intolerant but as my vet said when my Gt Dane had terrible problems with loose stools and was not gaining weight. If you find something that works (eg where they gain weight and have normal stools) stick with it as to actually have tests done to find out if your dog is gain intolerant is very expensive.

I would stick with TOW (if they have sorted out the salomella issues) if it suits your dog.


----------

